# A plug for Vortex



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

about 8-9 years ago I bought a Vortex spotter made for Stokes, its a bird watching scope. Last month I knocked it off the shelf and it broke in half, today I got a brand new Viper in the mail. I've had my issues with some of the optics, but the customer service is outstanding.


----------

